# Piece with LASS LS



## justwanderedin (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

long time lurker, first time poster.
First of all, thanks to everyone here - I've learned a lot of valuable things on this forum in the time that I've been here!

Since getting LASS LS I've been spending time "learning" the library and have written a couple of pieces. 

This is one I did today:
Bad quality: http://soundcloud.com/christopher-dierk ... n-earrings
Good quality: http://www.keinseier.net/More_Golden_Earrings_v3.wav

Any helpful hints concerning mockup/ mixing etc are appreciated!

Cheers,

Christopher


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 15, 2011)

This sounds good! I like the atmosphere a lot. Very cinematic indeed


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, EwigWanderer!


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 16, 2011)

sounds good with good orchestration too.

what other libraries are you using in there?


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 16, 2011)

That's awesome, one of my favourites so far. Sounded so realistic, a really great advertisement for LASS. Such beautiful mixing and dynamics. The piece was a good length, I felt like you got your point across in a nice short time and didn't push it too far.


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 16, 2011)

George Caplan @ Fri Sep 16 said:


> sounds good with good orchestration too.
> 
> what other libraries are you using in there?



Thanks for listening, George!

Libraries:
- Strings are LASS, obviously, except for the Pizz - thats Albion.
- Horns are Cinebrass.
- Celesta is VSL.
- Harp is Spitfire
- WW are Albion



zacnelson @ Fri Sep 16 said:


> That's awesome, one of my favourites so far. Sounded so realistic, a really great advertisement for LASS. Such beautiful mixing and dynamics. The piece was a good length, I felt like you got your point across in a nice short time and didn't push it too far



zacnelson, thanks for listening and your kind words!


----------



## toronjaasesina (Sep 16, 2011)

beautiful! congrats!


----------



## toronjaasesina (Sep 16, 2011)

beautiful! congrats!


----------



## toronjaasesina (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you tell us something about the MIX? which reverbs did you use for example?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 16, 2011)

This is really mixed wonderfully and I think shows off the best attributes of LASS.

Nice job!


----------



## Cookmposerie (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful ! 8)


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 16, 2011)

This is exactly what I needed tonight.


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for the info Christopher and i listened again just right now and i like the space you create. ok cheers.


----------



## lux (Sep 17, 2011)

This is nice and well orchestrated. 

mix is a bit "roomy" for my own taste.

I liked also Monsieu Desplat

keep em comin
Luca


----------



## ricother (Sep 18, 2011)

I've listened to your soundcloud themes and... man, you have THE SOUND :shock:


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

toronjaasina, John, Cookmposerie, Casalena,Lux and ricother - thanks for taking the time to listen and your nice comments!



toronjaasesina @ Fri Sep 16 said:


> Can you tell us something about the MIX? which reverbs did you use for example?



There not anything complicated going on, and I tend to change the reverbs all the time:

I'm using 2 instances of Altiverb - one with the wide mics 10m from Todd AO and one with the Konzerthaus 16m impulse. Both Reverbs have a little bit of low end reduced.

LASS LS, Cinebrass (I'm using the close mics) and the Celeste are sending to that.
Albion is "dry" - I am using the Tree mics. For the Harp, I'm using the Tree mics also, but a little bit of the Todd AO send, too.

As far as EQ goes, there's a little bit on the individual LASS sections (mostly cutting a bit of low end to varying degrees and a tiny bit of 300 Hz).
The only thing that is heavily EQ'd is the Celesta, it has a pretty drastic HP and some high end reduced.

I find the most important thing is to have everything well balanced.


----------



## toronjaasesina (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the information, just one quiestion, are you using altiverb as an Insert or just a send?
Thanks a congrats again.


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

I use it on an aux - so as a send. 
Send level for the Strings is about -5 .db.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 19, 2011)

Instruments have a nice presence, but something about the strings lack warmth.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 19, 2011)

Never put reverb on an insert


----------



## toronjaasesina (Sep 19, 2011)

a for example, if i'm using a close recorded VI?
Do you say it's always better to use sends instead inserts? I feel sometimes you need to listen just the wet signal, not the direct sound, I have this impression with VSL products and LASS also


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for listening, Guy.



toronjaasesina @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> a for example, if i'm using a close recorded VI?
> Do you say it's always better to use sends instead inserts? I feel sometimes you need to listen just the wet signal, not the direct sound, I have this impression with VSL products and LASS also



You can have the signal 100% wet on a send, too (set send to pre-fader, 0 dB, fader down - voila).
Basically, having the reverb on a send gives you the possibility to buss several instruments to that one reverb instance.

Cheers,

Christopher


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 20, 2011)

Are all 3 of your soundcloud tracks part of the same work (eg film, album, documentary etc)? They have a very similar style and instrumentation.


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 21, 2011)

Zac,

these were all just written as an exercise to get to know LASS LS better - they are all in a similar vain, because I was in the mood for that :D


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice mood to be in! The golden earrings is my favorite. Looking forward to hearing some more of your music


----------

